# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Рыбу и яйцо можно есть?

## Дмитрий_И

Прослушивая лекции Торсунова О.Г. в нескольких эпизодах услышел от него что можно употреблять в пищу яйцо и рыбу. Как это можно объяснить?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно что угодно есть, даже мясо. Результат только будет плохой - потеря здоровья и накопление невежества и негативной кармы.

А вообще, лучше спросить у автора или рассмотреть контекст, а так не понятно, о чем шла речь до этого.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вот тут про яйцо http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3veKtYul5g&feature=plcp хотя тут спорно, но однозначного ответа не поступило
про рыбу http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngRSaKr4MyQ 02:40

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

В 1-м ролике О.Г. про яйца говорит только, что он их не ест. В нём же он рыбу объединяет с мясом.
Во 2-м говорит, что рыба - это плавающее растение с мутными глазами и её можно есть наравне с растениями. 

Лучше спросите у него самого, а нам потом его ответ сообщите.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Мы стремимся стать не вегетарианцами, а преданными Кришны. Едим мы только то, что было предложено Ему.
И Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Мы стремимся стать не вегетарианцами, а преданными Кришны. Едим мы только то, что было предложено Ему.
> И Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.


Напомните, пожалуйста, почему Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Как я понял, он говорит с точки зрения кармы. Понятно, что карма за поедание рыб или яиц меньше, чем за мясо. Но это для материалистов, не для преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Напомните, пожалуйста, почему Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.


Просто не любит Он тама-гуну.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Напомните, пожалуйста, почему Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.


Кришна не принимает потому,что у него вкус такой.Бхакти-йоги не принимают потому,что ориентируются на Кришну.Йоги не принимают потому,что там повышенное содержание тамо-гуны,что замедляет процесс йоги.Нормальные люди не принимают потому,что это воняет.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Кришна не принимает потому,что у него вкус такой.


Какой такой? Картошку любит?



> Нормальные люди не принимают потому,что это воняет.


Чёрная соль тоже воняет. Кстати, тем же, чем яйца. Или для нормальных людей она не воняет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Андрей Афанасьевич, ну зачем Вы спорите? Неужели сами не знаете ответы на свои вопросы?

----------


## Харитонов

> Какой такой? Картошку любит?
> 
> Чёрная соль тоже воняет. Кстати, тем же, чем яйца. Или для нормальных людей она не воняет?


Вы что говорите...???!!! Кришна огурцы любит! Ну с картошкой тоже сойдет)

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

А чего такого? Если бы ответы были ясными и точными, я бы не переспрашивал.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Прослушивая лекции Торсунова О.Г. в нескольких эпизодах услышел от него что можно употреблять в пищу яйцо и рыбу. Как это можно объяснить?


Да Вам просто нужно научится различать иронию и сарказм в его лекциях! 
Олег Геннадьевич говорит, что нельзя есть продукты убийства живых существ кроме растений, после этих слов человек в зале спрашивает, можно ли есть рыбу???? На такой глупый вопрос Олег Геннадьевич отвечает, что рыбу есть можно, ведь она растение)))) Чувствуете сарказм? 
После этого спрашивающий человек удивлённо возмущается - Как? Разве рыба, это растение???
О.Г.Торсунов говорит о рыбе и яйцах именно в этом ключе)))

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Спасибо, Александр.

----------


## Александр.Б

Более того, на Украине у него в этом случае спрашивают про сало! Ржунимагу))))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Правильно, сало растет в свиньях, значит растение. Кто скажет, что сало - это животное, пусть первый бросит в меня камень.

----------


## Артур

> Просто не любит Он тама-гуну.


Как Он может не любить собственную природу?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как Он может не любить собственную природу?


Ну, например, большинство живых существ не любит свои испражнения, хотя это тоже их природа.

----------


## Артур

> Ну, например, большинство живых существ не любит свои испражнения, хотя это тоже их природа.


Это не их природа.

----------


## Артур

То есть я хотел сказать природа живых существ - дух

----------


## Артур

> Просто не любит Он тама-гуну.


В Бхагавад-Гите нет речи о том, что он не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.

----------


## Александр.Б

> В Бхагавад-Гите нет речи о том, что он не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.


Бхагават-Гита, это не кулинарная энциклопедия и не медицинский справочник. Гита, как путеводная звезда, устанавливает и показывает цель жизни. А все частные случаи, тонкости и подробности разъясняют другие, многочисленные ведические трактаты и различные гуру.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Напомните, пожалуйста, почему Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца.


Бхагавад-Гита (как она есть)

Глава 9 Самое Сокровенное знание


ТЕКСТ 1

 *шри-бхагаван увача*
 идам ту те гухйатамам
правакшйамй анасуйаве
 джнанам виджнана-сахитам
йадж джнатва мокшйасе 'шубхат

* Верховный Господь сказал:* Дорогой Aрджуна, поскольку ты никогда не завидуешь Мне, Я открою тебе самое сокровенное знание и мудрость, обладая которыми ты сможешь освободиться от всех материальных страданий.



ТЕКСТ 26

 патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
 тад ахам бхактй-упахритам
ашнами прайатат манах

 патрам - лист; пушпам - цветок; пхалам - плод; тойам - воду; йах - который; ме - Мне; бхактйа - с преданностью; прайаччхати - предлагает; тат - то; ахам - Я; бхакти-упахритам - предложенное с любовью и преданностью; ашнами - принимаю; прайата-атманах - от того, чье сознание чисто.

* Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесет Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение.*

 КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Чтобы достичь нетленной, исполненной блаженства обители и обрести вечное счастье,
 разумный человек должен развить в себе сознание Кришны, занимаясь трансцендентным любовным служением Господу. 
Метод, позволяющий достичь столь замечательного результата, очень прост, и воспользоваться им может даже самый
 бедный человек, у которого ничего нет. Единственное, что для этого необходимо, - стать чистым преданным Господа.
 Неважно, кто вы и какое положение в обществе занимаете. 
Метод настолько прост, что, даже если человек поднесет Всевышнему листок, плод или немного воды, но сделает это 
с искренней любовью, Господь будет доволен и примет его подношение. Путь сознания Кришны в силу своей простоты и 
универсальности доступен каждому. Кто же, кроме последнего глупца, откажется обрести сознание Кришны с помощью 
такого простого метода и достичь высшего совершенства: вечной жизни, блаженства и знания? Кришне нужна только наша
 любовь и преданность, и больше ничего. От чистого преданного Кришна примет даже маленький цветок, 
но ничего не возьмет от того, кто Ему не предан. Кришне ничего и ни от кого не нужно, ибо Он самодостаточен, 
и все же Он принимает подношения преданного, отвечая на его любовь и преданность.
 Обрести сознание Кришны - значит достичь высшего совершенства жизни. В этом стихе дважды употреблено слово бхакти, 
чтобы подчеркнуть, что бхакти, преданное служение, - единственный способ приблизиться к Кришне. Только преданный,
 а не брахман, не богач, не великий ученый или философ может заставить Кришну принять его подношение. 
При отсутствии главного, бхакти, ничто не может заставить Господа принять любое подношение от кого бы то ни было.
 Бхакти не зависит ни от каких условий и существует вечно. Это акт служения абсолютному целому.

 Провозгласив Себя единственным наслаждающимся, предвечным Господом и тем, во имя кого совершаются все жертвоприношения,
 Господь говорит здесь о том, каких жертв Он ждет. Тот, кто хочет заниматься преданным служением Господу, 
чтобы очиститься и достичь цели жизни - трансцендентного любовного служения Богу, должен прежде всего выяснить,
 чего от него хочет Господь. 
Тот, кто любит Кришну, всегда преподносит Ему то, чего Он желает, 
и никогда не станет предлагать того, чего Господь не хочет и о чем Он не просит.
 Так, Кришне нельзя предлагать мясо, рыбу и яйца. Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали их, то сказал бы об этом. Вместо этого Господь просит предлагать Ему листья, плоды, цветы и воду и говорит, что примет их. Отсюда следует, что Он никогда не примет от нас мясо, рыбу и яйца. Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены в пищу людям Самим Господом Кришной. Любые другие продукты нельзя предлагать Господу, ибо Он не принимает их. Поэтому, преподнося Господу такую пищу, мы перестаем действовать на уровне любовного преданного служения.

 В тринадцатом стихе третьей главы Шри Кришна говорит, что те, кто хочет духовно развиваться и освободиться из материального плена, должны питаться только остатками жертвоприношений. Те же, кто не предлагает Ему свою пищу, говорит Он в том же стихе, едят один грех. Иными словами, с каждым съеденным куском они все сильнее запутываются в сетях материальной природы. Однако тому, кто, приготовив вкусные и незамысловатые вегетарианские блюда, ставит их перед изображением Господа Кришны и, склоняясь перед Ним, просит Господа принять его скромное подношение, обеспечено духовное совершенствование, телесная чистота и ясность мыслей, которая приходит в результате развития тонких тканей мозга. Главное, чтобы подношение было сделано с любовью. Будучи владыкой всего сущего, Кришна не нуждается в пище, и все же Он принимает ее от того, кто желает таким образом доставить Ему удовольствие. Самое важное в приготовлении, раздаче и предложении пищи - действовать из любви к Кришне.

 Философы-имперсоналисты, упрямо твердящие, что у Aбсолютной Истины нет органов чувств, не в состоянии понять этот стих «Бхагавад-гиты». Для них это либо метафора, либо свидетельство того, что Кришна, поведавший «Бхагавад-гиту», был обыкновенным человеком. Однако на самом деле Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, обладает чувствами, которые, как сказано в писаниях, универсальны. Иначе говоря, каждый из Его органов чувств может выполнять функции любого другого. Именно это имеется в виду, когда говорится об абсолютной природе Кришны. Не будь у Него органов чувств, Его едва ли можно было бы считать совершенным. В седьмой главе Кришна говорил о том, что Он оплодотворяет материальную природу, помещая в нее живые существа, и делает Он это, просто окидывая ее взглядом. Точно так же в данном случае, слушая обращенные к Нему слова любви, с которыми преданный предлагает Ему пищу, Господь тем самым ест ее и ощущает ее вкус. Это необходимо подчеркнуть особо: поскольку Кришна абсолютен, слушая, Он пробует и вкушает пищу. Только преданный, который принимает Кришну таким, как Он описывает Себя Сам, без собственных толкований, способен понять, что Верховная Aбсолютная Истина может вкушать пищу и наслаждаться ею.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Так, Кришне нельзя предлагать мясо, рыбу и яйца. Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали их, то сказал бы об этом. Вместо этого Господь просит предлагать Ему листья, плоды, цветы и воду и говорит, что примет их. Отсюда следует, что Он никогда не примет от нас мясо, рыбу и яйца.


Кришне нельзя предлагать молоко. Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали его, то сказал бы об этом. Вместо этого Господь просит предлагать Ему листья, плоды, цветы и воду и говорит, что примет их. Отсюда следует, что Он никогда не примет от нас молоко.

Я, наверно, неправильно рассуждаю  :smilies:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Уважаемый Андрей Афанасьевич! Вы конечно сами понимаете что к чему, но видимо приводите свои доводы только с целью потренировать вайшнавов, помочь им отточить технику ответов на элементарные вопросы по философии и практике сознания Кришны!
Ваш аргумент опровергается простым чтение книги "Кришна" на ночь. Достаточно просто прочитать описание молочных блюд, которыми кормила Кришну мама Яшода.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Кришне нельзя предлагать молоко. Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали его, то сказал бы об этом. Вместо этого Господь просит предлагать Ему листья, плоды, цветы и воду и говорит, что примет их. Отсюда следует, что Он никогда не примет от нас молоко.
> 
> Я, наверно, неправильно рассуждаю



Исходя из прочтения просто  стиха без комментария, правильно.
А при прочтении с комментарием, уже неправильно.

Для этого и нужен авторитетный духовный учитель из цепи ученической преемственности от самого Кришны, потому что некоторые тонкости всегда будут, помимо самостоятельного изучения писаний и самостоятельных догадок. 

Для принятия знания:

1. Нужно лично искренне обратится к Богу и он из сердца, как Чайтья-гуру может дать разум или подскажет, что правильно, а что  нет.
(В данном случае когда мы рыбе голову крутим для убийства, немного слышим голос совести - это Параматма пытается до нас докричаться.)
Далее с помощью самостоятельной логики проанализировать что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо.

2. Нужно найти в писаниях (данных самим Богом)подтверждение этого знания.

3. Нужно найти учителя находящегося в цепи ученической преемственности от самого Бога для подтверждения этого знания.

Тогда всё будет в "ажуре" , ошибки не будет, можно смело принимать и следовать.


И окончательное подтверждение будет конечный  результат.

Допустим вы будете реально есть мясо, рыбу, яйца, то в вашей семье реально будут периодические всклоки из ничего (просто по карме)
муж с ремнем, а жена со скалкой сражаются на кухне, болезни, страх и прочее.  Возможно, если особый мясоед вам периодически кто то за углом морду набьет.


А если будете есть чистую пищу  и молоко, то ваша жизнь будет очень спокойная, будете видеть как прогрессируете и идёте тем путем, какой описан в шастрах по ступенькам.

Практика критерий истины можно поэкспериментировать и понаблюдать в конечном счете.

Кришна говорит что конечные результат  того знания которое дает он :  обладая которыми ты сможешь освободиться от всех материальных страданий.

Я вот реально попробовал , вау-у-у-у  реально, работает, куча проблем (страданий)  ушла. И у других такой эффект.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Уважаемый Андрей Афанасьевич! Вы конечно сами понимаете что к чему, но видимо приводите свои доводы только с целью потренировать вайшнавов, помочь им отточить технику ответов на элементарные вопросы по философии и практике сознания Кришны!


Да уж. Преданные не знают ответов на элементарные вопросы! Отвечают что попало.  :cry:  



> Ваш аргумент опровергается простым чтение книги "Кришна" на ночь. Достаточно просто прочитать описание молочных блюд, которыми кормила Кришну мама Яшода.


Хорошо, молоко можно. А варёную картошку в мундире? Кормит мама Яшода Кришну картошкой в мундире? А почему яйца нельзя, а бетель можно? Бетель какая гуна?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Всё выше уже было описано: картошка в мундире - плод,  значит можно. Яйца- нельзя см. комментарий. Бетель у нас не растёт.

Вообще, какая конечная цель всего этого ?
Я вот маленькая джива, Бог большая джива. У меня изначально с ним были отношения, которые в определенный момент прервались по разным там причинам. Я сейчас пытаюсь их восстановить. Для этого основной метод сейчас - воспевание Харе-Кришна мантры, надо это увеличивать и углублять. А насчет еды, вполне хватает рис, чапати, дал, тушеные овощи, много фруктов и т.д. что описал Шрила Прабхупада в книге. Вполне можно наесться и быть здоровым.

Важный момент в духовной жизни играет духовный учитель, он также попросил меня не пить чая и кофе. Я вообще не задумываюсь можно это или нельзя, вреден он и каким образом. Научных доказательств у него не требовал. Просто духовный учитель попросил и мне этому абсолютно не трудно следовать с едой проблем нет.
Есть святое имя, такой нектар, такая энергетика и ощущения о еде просто забываешь и удивляешься, что кто то чешет себе затылок и думает можно есть Бетель или нельзя.

Есть такое правило: идти по стопам духовного учителя, так надо просто идти и всё. То что делают они, то делаешь и ты, не заморачивать себе голову.

Устроит вас такой ответ дядя Эндрю? :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Устроит вас такой ответ дядя Эндрю?


Ну как сказать? )) Мы не едим рыбу и яйца, потому что так принято у нас - приемлемый ответ. Осознанный, по крайней мере.

----------


## Александр.Б

> духовный учитель, он также попросил меня не пить чая и кофе. ...... и мне этому абсолютно не трудно следовать.


 Привязанности у всех индивидуальные. Кто-то может легко бросить курить и его просить об этом не надо, а кто-то никогда не сможет избавиться от этой проблемы, даже прилагая огромные усилия. Просто Ваш гуру, ещё не просил Вас сделать чего-то, что в Вашем случае будет нереально героическим подвигом.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А что нам ответить на аргумент, что рыбу надо есть в честь Матсьи-аватары, а сало в честь Варахи ?

----------


## Александр.Б

> А что нам ответить на аргумент, что рыбу надо есть в честь Матсьи-аватары, а сало в честь Варахи ?


Просто нужно получить согласие у тех, кого будут есть, и у тех, в чью честь будут есть)))

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А что нам ответить на аргумент, что рыбу надо есть в честь Матсьи-аватары, а сало в честь Варахи ?


Вы имеете в виду, что на глупые вопросы отвечать необязательно?  :acute:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Ну как сказать? )) Мы не едим рыбу и яйца, потому что так принято у нас - приемлемый ответ. Осознанный, по крайней мере.


"так принято у нас"  не совсем точно.  Правильно было бы сказать: Мы не едим рыбу и яйца, потому что  ШРИ БХАГАВАН УВАЧА (Бхагаван так сказал)

Вы  не действовать не сможете, в любом случае придется действовать. Вопрос просто в выборе кому вы служите и чьи указания выполняете.

Либо то что ШРИ БХАГАВАН УВАЧА или

АНДРЕЙ АФАНАСЬЕВИЧ УВАЧА

Или сосед и родители вам что то порекомендуют, либо собственные идеи.
А если нет объекта выполнять чей либо приказ, то заводите кошку или собаку и служите им.


Преимущества того, что сказал Шри Бхагаван очевидны и даже это совершенство.

А собственные идеи,  например  решите есть Бетель, не думаю, что  это будет какой то глубоко осознанный поступок, это просто будет так принято у вас ( та же вера не более) то есть глубинные точные причины научно вы предоставить не сможете. Из каких веществ состоит Бетель, как он переваривается, что усваивается в кровь, что действует на мозг, как обуславливает, как отражается на мыслях, гуна, карма ...

Кто то говорит, что есть Бетель можно. Почему можно? Какая гуна? Докажи что можно. Можно также есть кору деревьев и травы в поле.
Давайте, вперед с песнями в поле, есть всё подряд.
Существуют даже хорошие поговорки на этот счёт: Всё полезно, что в рот полезло. Больше грязи, шире рожа.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Исходя из прочтения просто стиха без комментария, правильно.
>  А при прочтении с комментарием, уже неправильно.


Нет, Кришна Паришат прабху, неправильно не только по комментарию, но и по стиху. В стихе Кришна говорит о простоте поклонения Себе. Таков прямой смысл стиха, и так объясняет его Шрила Прабхупада. Кришна не перечисляет *всего*, что можно Ему предложить, Он говорит о самых простых подношениях: листок, цветок, плод с дерева или даже простая вода из речки.

Во 2-й половине комментария Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, чего Кришне нельзя предлагать. При этом Прабхупада пользуется, так сказать, неформальной логикой. То, что он говорит, формально не следует из самого стиха. Скорее, стих приводится в подтверждение. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что Кришне нельзя предлагать мясо, рыбу и яйца, Кришна не хочет таких подношений, и в подтверждение ссылается на этот стих, где Кришна, 
действительно, ничего не говорит ни о рыбе, ни о яйцах.

Кришна в стихе не говорит о яйцах, но также не говорит ни о молоке, ни о картошке (картошка - это клубни,  а не фрукты - пхала), ни даже о зерне. Тем не менее, это предлагать можно - об этом мы узнаём из комментария  Шрилы Прабхупады.

Итак, Кришне не надо предлагать яйца и рыбу, потому что Он не хочет этого и не просит. Почему не хочет - это уже другой вопрос, но, как я понял, преданным до него нет никакого дела.  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Кто то говорит, что есть Бетель можно. Почему можно? Какая гуна? Докажи что можно. Можно также есть кору деревьев и травы в поле.


Я первый спросил, какая гуна у бетеля.  :smilies:  Кришне подносят бетель, Кришне нравится бетель. Была версия, что Кришне не нравится тама-гуна, вот я и спросил про гуну бетеля.

----------


## Александр.Б

Уважаемый *Krishna Parishat*, логика Ваших суждений какая-то запутанная, по крайней мере письменное изложение не понятное. С кем Вы тут так отчаянно дискутируете? Тихо сам с собую я веду беседу))) Так что ли? 
Тема топика проста до безобразия, зачем в дебри такие лезть?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Андрей Афанасьевич втянул. С ним дискутирую. Почитайте его категоричное несогласие с простыми доводами да еще намёки , что вы все тут наивные люди собрались,
на элементарные вопросы исчерпывающие ответы не можете дать.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Почему не хочет - это уже другой вопрос, но, как я понял, преданным до него нет никакого дела.


Тут опечатка наверно вместо до НЕГО  до ЭТОГО.

Мне интересно, но от того что интересно от этого ничего не меняется и ответа нет.
Мир устроен определенным образом. Почему у человека две руки, а не четыре? Почему коровы не охотятся на мышей?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну как сказать? )) Мы не едим рыбу и яйца, потому что так принято у нас - приемлемый ответ. Осознанный, по крайней мере.


Самый правильный ответ :good: 
Когда мы что-то не знаем, то обращаемся к примеру и наставлениям Ачарьи Шрилы Прабхупады. А он, как известно, яиц не ел и нам не велел :nono:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А почему не велел? Потому что мы-вайшнавы и едим только Кришна-Прасад. Но Кришна яйца не примет от нас, не любит он их. Поэтому не предлагаем Ему. Поэтому и не едим :nea:

----------


## serg

Уверен, что корень вопросов, задаваемых Андреем Афанасиевичем не в  том, что можно есть и что нельзя.
А вопрос в плоскости ПОЧЕМУ НЕЛЬЗЯ. И этот вопрос подразумевает  - а что является ОБОСНОВАНИЕМ, для Андрея Афанасиевича (А.А.).
Думаю, что сначала необходимо понять всем сторонам - что воспринимает как ОБОСНОВАНИЕ для А.А. и только после обоюдного согласия по этому вопросу, можно отвечать на все остальные.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Мне интересно, но от того что интересно от этого ничего не меняется и ответа нет.
> Мир устроен определенным образом. Почему у человека две руки, а не четыре? Почему коровы не охотятся на мышей?


А я знаю, почему коровы не охотятся на мышей. Потому что они не кошки.  :pandit:  Точно так же нет ничего сложного или эзотерического в вопросе, почему Кришна не хочет, чтобы ему предлагали рыбу и яйца. Сейчас я скажу.  :smilies:  Он не хочет этого ради нашего же блага.  :smilies:  Шрила Прабхупада пишет в БГ 9.26, что Самим же Господом Кришной именно овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены в пищу людям. Если предлагать Кришне то, что Он предназначил нам для пищи, тогда всё будет хорошо.

Должен сказать, я немного удивлен, что некоторые преданные посчитали, что я хочу их уязвить. Скорее, я хотел их расшевелить. Простите, если что не так  :dandavat:

----------


## serg

> А я знаю, почему коровы не охотятся на мышей. Потому что они не кошки.  Точно так же нет ничего сложного или эзотерического в вопросе, почему Кришна не хочет, чтобы ему предлагали рыбу и яйца. Сейчас я скажу.  Он не хочет этого ради нашего же блага.  Шрила Прабхупада пишет в БГ 9.26, что Самим же Господом Кришной именно овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены в пищу людям. Если предлагать Кришне то, что Он предназначил нам для пищи, тогда всё будет хорошо.
> 
> Должен сказать, я немного удивлен, что некоторые преданные посчитали, что я хочу их уязвить. Скорее, я хотел их расшевелить. Простите, если что не так


Странно.

Открыаю БГ 9.26.
Текст на русском: "Если человек с любовью и преданностью предложит Мне лист, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение."

В комментарии сказано:
..
Тот, кто любит Кришну, всегда предлагает Ему то, чего Он желает и никогда не станет предлагать того, чего Господь не хочет или о чем не просит его. Так, Кришне нельзя предлагать мясо, рыбу и яйца. Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали их, то непременно сказал бы об этом. Однако Господь просит предлагать Ему листья, плоды, цветы и воду и говорит, что Он примет их. Отсюда следует, что Он никогда не примет от нас мясо, рыбу и яйца. Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной. Любые другие продукты нельзя предлагать Господу, ибо Он никогда не примет их. Поэтому, совершая подобные подношения, мы не сможет действовать на уровне любовного преданного служения.
..

Логическая цепочка в комментариях:
"Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали их, то непременно сказал бы об этом."

Применяю эту логическую цепочку:
Кришна (в Б.Г.) сказал: 
1) лист, 
2) цветок, 
3) плод 
4) воды
Как минимум несовпадение: Молоко - никак сюда не попадает. Почему - Кришна ничего тут не говорил про Молоко и молочные продукты.
То, что Кришну "в детстве" молочным кормили не может быть  подтверждением того что он любит или не любит молоко и продукты из него..
Вспомните свое детство. Когда Вас Мамы кормили манной кашей или молоком с пенкой - далеко не все это принимали с энтузиазмом... Ведь это детство и в детстве Мамам за вас решает что вам кушать... Т.е. речь не идет любите вы или нет - шо мама дала, то и будите кушать...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Логика такая. 
1. Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной.
2. Если бы Кришна хотел, чтобы люди предлагали Ему то, что для них не предназначено в пищу, Он бы непременно сказал об этом.
3. Он не говорит об этом.
4. Следовательно, надо предлагать Кришне, для употребления себе в пищу, именно то, что Он предназначил нам в пищу, т.к. других указаний не было, как нет их в данном стихе.

----------


## serg

> Логика такая. 
> 1. Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной.
> 2. Если бы Кришна хотел, чтобы люди предлагали Ему то, что для них не предназначено в пищу, Он бы непременно сказал об этом.
> 3. Он не говорит об этом.
> 4. Следовательно, надо предлагать Кришне, для употребления себе в пищу, именно то, что Он предназначил нам в пищу, т.к. других указаний не было, как нет их в данном стихе.


Пож. в каком месте устами Кришны (не комментариями к тексту) перечислены продукты: "Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода".
Взможно, что вопрос "дурной", с точки зрения тех, кто хорошо знает писания. прошу сильно не пинать.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Логика такая. 
> 4. Следовательно, надо предлагать Кришне, для употребления себе в пищу, именно то, что Он предназначил нам в пищу, т.к. других указаний не было, как нет их в данном стихе.


У человека есть два клыка, что позволяет ему есть и рыбу и мясо, с этим как быть?
Да вообще народ ест не умирает и пойди докажи им что это не вам.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Должен сказать, я немного удивлен, что некоторые преданные посчитали, что я хочу их уязвить. Скорее, я хотел их расшевелить. Простите, если что не так


Это здорово! Мукунда Ананда дас с Саратова на лекциях целые допросы устраивает, сначала вроде стыдно,  что вскрывается личная внутренняя природа и оказывается что ты глупец, а потом в конце столько полезного узнаешь на разные темы. И он пытливый человек не любит просто веру, а особенно слепую, любит знание осознанное. Я тоже слепую веру не люблю. Хочу видеть, знать конкретно. 

Я вот когда тему "Рыбу и яйцо можно есть?" увидел,  думал одним словом отпишу "Нельзя!".

А пришлось писать Эссе об абсолютной истине.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Только для Андрея Афанасьевича  :smilies:  :

Шримад Бхагаватам, Песнь 6, гл.4

TЕКСT 8

ахо праджапати-патир  бхагаван харир авйайах
ванаспатин ошадхиш ча  сасарджорджам ишам вибхух

ахо - да; праджапати-патих - владыка владык; бхагаван ха-
рих - Верховная Личность Бога, Хари; авйайах - нетленный; ва-
наспатин - деревья и другие растения; ошадхих - травы; ча - 
и; сасарджа - создал; урджам - дающую силы; ишам - пищу; ви-
бхух - Высшее Существо.

	  Растения сотворил Верховный Господь, Шри Хари, который
властвует над всеми, даже над Господом Брахмой и другими Пра-
джапати. Он, вездесущий и нетленный, предназначил растения
в пищу другим живым существам.

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Бог Луны Сома напомнил Прачетам, что расте-
ния создал Бог богов, который предназначил их в пищу всем осталь-
ным существам. Уничтожив растительный покров земли, Прачеты
только повредили бы своим подданным, лишив их пропитания.

 TЕКСT 9

аннам чаранам ачара  хй ападах пада-чаринам
ахаста хаста-йуктанам  дви-падам ча чатуш-падах

аннам - пища; чаранам - летающих; ачарах - неподвижные (то
есть плоды и цветы); хи - воистину; ападах - безногие существа
(трава и т. п.); пада-чаринам - ходящих (коров, буйволов и др.);
ахастах - животные, неспособные использовать передние ноги как
лапы (копытные); хаста-йуктанам - животных с лапами (тигров
и др.); дви-падам - двуногих (людей); ча - также; чатух-падах - 
четвероногие (олени и др.).

	  В природе устроено так, что плоды и цветы служат пищей на-
секомым и птицам. Tрава и другие существа, у которых нет ног,
предназначены в пищу четвероногим: буйволам, коровам и т. д.
Копытные животные - пища для тигров и всех, кто имеет ког-
ти; олени, козы и некоторые другие четвероногие, а также зерно,
служат пищей человеку.

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: По законам природы, то есть по замыслу Вер-
ховной Личности Бога, одни существа служат пищей другим. Дви-
падам ча чатуш-падах: в пищу человеку (дви-падам) предназна-
чены четвероногие животные (чатуш-падах) и злаки. Под "чет-
вероногими" подразумеваются олени, козы и некоторые другие
животные, но не коровы, которых нужно всемерно оберегать. Как
правило, представители высших сословий - брахманы, кшатрии
и вайшьи - не употребляют в пищу мяса. Но иногда кшатрии,
чтобы не разучиться убивать врагов, охотятся на оленей или на
других лесных животных, и даже едят добытое таким образом мя-
со. Шудры тоже едят мясо, главным образом козлятину. Никому из
людей не позволено убивать коров и питаться их мясом. Во всех
шастрах убийство коров строго осуждается. Говорится, что совер-
шивший этот великий грех будет страдать столько тысяч лет, сколь-
ко волосков на шкуре убитой им коровы. В "Mану-самхите" сказа-
но, что все, кто родился в человеческом облике, должны обуздывать
дурные наклонности, приобретенные за многие жизни в материаль-
ном мире: праврттир эша бхутанам ниврттис ту маха-пхала. Tе,
кто не способны обходиться без мяса, могут удовлетворять прихо-
ти своего желудка мясом низших животных, но ни в коем случае
не должны убивать коров. Корова дает молоко и по праву счита-
ется матерью человека. Шастры предписывают сословию вайшьев
производить продукты питания для всего общества и всемерно за-
ботиться о коровах (крши-горакшйа). Коровы - самые полезные
из всех животных, поскольку они дают людям молоко.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Как минимум несовпадение: Молоко - никак сюда не попадает. Почему - Кришна ничего тут не говорил про Молоко и молочные продукты.
> То, что Кришну "в детстве" молочным кормили не может быть  подтверждением того что он любит или не любит молоко и продукты из него..
> Вспомните свое детство. Когда Вас Мамы кормили манной кашей или молоком с пенкой - далеко не все это принимали с энтузиазмом... Ведь это детство и в детстве Мамам за вас решает что вам кушать... Т.е. речь не идет любите вы или нет - шо мама дала, то и будите кушать...


Надо просто почитать шастры, Прабху! Где очень хорошо написано КАК Кришна ОЧЕНЬ любит молочные продукты, а не пытаться что-то здесь додумывать, даже на основании собственного материального опыта...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это здорово! Мукунда Ананда дас с Саратова на лекциях целые допросы устраивает, сначала вроде стыдно,  что вскрывается личная внутренняя природа и оказывается что ты глупец, а потом в конце столько полезного узнаешь на разные темы. И он пытливый человек не любит просто веру, а особенно слепую, любит знание осознанное. Я тоже слепую веру не люблю. Хочу видеть, знать конкретно. 
> 
> Я вот когда тему "Рыбу и яйцо можно есть?" увидел,  думал одним словом отпишу "Нельзя!".
> 
> А пришлось писать Эссе об абсолютной истине.


Не знаю, чего тут объяснять? Мы не едим рыбу и яйца, потому что эти продукты относятся к низшим гунам, кроме того, не есть их - брахманический стандарт чистоты, принятый в нашей сампрадае...

----------


## Александр.Б

Брахманический стандарт чистоты.....это ахимса, т.е. ненасилие?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Брахманический стандарт чистоты.....это ахимса, т.е. ненасилие?


не только - это вообще гуна благости, на уровень которой мы выходим в т.ч. благодаря соблюдению регулирующих принципов

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Пож. в каком месте устами Кришны (не комментариями к тексту) перечислены продукты: "Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода".
> Взможно, что вопрос "дурной", с точки зрения тех, кто хорошо знает писания. прошу сильно не пинать.


БГ 4.13
В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия.
БГ 18.44
Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - таковы занятия, соответствующие природе вайшьев.
БГ 3.13
Преданные слуги Господа освобождаются от всех видов греха, ибо едят пищу, которая была принесена в жертву Господу.

В стихе 18.44 земледелие означает выращивание овощей, фруктов и злаков. Защита коров означает, что коровы не используются на мясо. В обмен на защиту вайшьи берут у коров молоко. Торговля означает, что этими продуктами (овощами, фруктами, зерном, молоком) вайшьи обеспечивают всё общество.

----------


## Александр.Б

> не только - это вообще гуна благости, на уровень которой мы выходим в т.ч. благодаря соблюдению регулирующих принципов


А я почему-то всегда думал, что мясо, рыбу, яйца нельзя есть из-за принципа ахимсы - ненасилия. Ахимса, это как-бы заботимся о других, о братьях наших меньших. А думать о гунах, это вроде как о себе любимом печёмся, мол, как бы мне не оскверниться.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> У человека есть два клыка, что позволяет ему есть и рыбу и мясо, с этим как быть?
> Да вообще народ ест не умирает и пойди докажи им что это не вам.


Ману-самхита. Глава 5.
 48. Мясо никогда нельзя получить, не причинив вреда живым существам, а убиение живых
существ несовместимо с пребыванием на небесах; поэтому 'надо избегать мяса. 
 49. Имея в виду происхождение мяса и необходимость при этом убиения и связывания имеющих тело существ, надо воздерживаться от употребления в пищу всякого мяса.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> олени, козы и некоторые другие четвероногие, а также зерно, служат пищей человеку.


Лакшмана Прана прабху, что вы хотели этим сказать?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Лакшмана Прана прабху, что вы хотели этим сказать?


Хотел сказать, что 




> Логика такая. 
> 1. Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной.
> 2. Если бы Кришна хотел, чтобы люди предлагали Ему то, что для них не предназначено в пищу, Он бы непременно сказал об этом.
> 3. Он не говорит об этом.
> 4. Следовательно, надо предлагать Кришне, для употребления себе в пищу, именно то, что Он предназначил нам в пищу, т.к. других указаний не было, как нет их в данном стихе.


такая логика не работает, т.к. опровергается шлокой из ШБ.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Так это ж не моя логика, а Шрилы Прабхупады. Что вы конкретно считаете ошибкой? Какой пункт/переход?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Так это ж не моя логика, а Шрилы Прабхупады. Что вы конкретно считаете ошибкой? Какой пункт/переход?


В ШБ упоминается мясо, как предназначенное человеку. Значит, утверждение о том, что мы предлагаем Кришне то, что предназначено Им человеку - ложно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А я почему-то всегда думал, что мясо, рыбу, яйца нельзя есть из-за принципа ахимсы - ненасилия. Ахимса, это как-бы заботимся о других, о братьях наших меньших. А думать о гунах, это вроде как о себе любимом печёмся, мол, как бы мне не оскверниться.


Принципу ахимсы в большей степени соответствует отказ от мяса (животные с плотью, особенно корова, имеют более развитое сознание, чем низшие животные и растения, сильнее страдают во время убийства), чем от рыбы и яиц... рыба например представляет собой низших животных и Ведами в этом смысле как бы уподобляется растениям - и то, и другое при поедании даёт определённые реакции, но реакции снимаются с продуктов благости, которые предлагаются Богу, продукты же в других гунах - рыба, яйца, грибы, пиво, квас, раки, устрицы итп. не употребляются не столько из принципа ахимсы, сколько из-за того, что они являются проводниками низших гун природы...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В ШБ упоминается мясо, как предназначенное человеку. Значит, утверждение о том, что мы предлагаем Кришне то, что предназначено Им человеку - ложно.


В ШБ упоминается, что соответствующая вегетарианская диета предназначена именно для вайшнавов. Если человек не собирается быть вайшнавом, он может есть мясо в соответствии с ограничениями шастр...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В ШБ упоминается мясо, как предназначенное человеку. Значит, утверждение о том, что мы предлагаем Кришне то, что предназначено Им человеку - ложно.


А что, по-вашему, имел в виду Прабхупада, говоря "Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной. Любые другие продукты нельзя предлагать Господу"?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В ШБ упоминается, что соответствующая вегетарианская диета предназначена именно для вайшнавов. Если человек не собирается быть вайшнавом, он может есть мясо в соответствии с ограничениями шастр...


И ему за это ничего не будет? А если будет, что будет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А что, по-вашему, имел в виду Прабхупада, говоря "Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной. Любые другие продукты нельзя предлагать Господу"?


Шрила Прабхупада имел в виду, что мы не предлагаем Господу "любые другие продукты". Но он в данном случае не говорит о тех людях, которые едят мясо. Мясо Господу не предлагают.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И ему за это ничего не будет? А если будет, что будет?


В следующей жизни его убьют и съедят.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В следующей жизни его убьют и съедят.


Как же так? Ведь, по-вашему, мясо предназначено в пищу людям наряду с фруктами и предназначено Самим Богом! Если предназначено Самим Богом, почему люди получают греховные реакции? Поэтому, разве не правильнее будет сказать, что мясо не предназначено?

----------


## Александр.Б

> рыба, яйца, грибы, пиво, квас, раки, устрицы итп.


 Ни чего себе! рыба попала в один список с квасом))) Вы как хотите, а я, всяких там раков, молюсков, насекомых не могу причислить ни к растениям ни к напиткам.

----------


## Александр.Б

> И ему за это ничего не будет? А если будет, что будет?


Я так понимаю. В ведическом обществе было принято совершать различные очистительные ритуалы, чтобы нейтрализовать неблагоприятные последствия человеческой жизнедеятельности. Т.е., для людей употребляющих в пищу мясо, существовали особые, жёсткие правила, как это делать без последствий.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

А от чего человек больше дуреет: от съеденной рыбы или если выпьет водку которая сделана из пшеницы и сахара.

Все таки гуны, в каких находятся продукты,  важны. Культивация гуны благости, брахманичества - это верно подмечено.

----------


## Александр.Б

Когда злой человек выпьет, он начинает всех задирать, а когда хороший человек выпьет, он готов всех обнимать и целовать.
ЗЫ
Последствия некоторых действий не проявляются сразу, и остаются невидимыми явно. Мне трудно сказать, что страшнее, рыбу убить, или стакан вина опрокинуть.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Тут скорее наш принцип и выбор комплексный:  ахимса + гуна благости.

А вот еще такой вариант: если допустим козёл помер собственной смертью, а кто то его взял и быстро съел пока он не разложился.
Эффекта кармы нет.
Может это хорошо?
(это шутка конечно)

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Когда злой человек выпьет, он начинает всех задирать, а когда хороший человек выпьет, он готов всех обнимать и целовать.
> ЗЫ
> Последствия некоторых действий не проявляются сразу, и остаются невидимыми явно. Мне трудно сказать, что страшнее, рыбу убить, или стакан вина опрокинуть.


Лакшми Нарайана пр.рассказывал притчу про буддистского монаха:у него был выбор,сблизиться с женщиной,помочь ей зарезать козла или просто выпить с ней водки.Он выбрал меньшее зло на свой взгляд и выпил с ней. В итоге он и помог козла зарезать и сблизился с ней.

----------


## Александр.Б

> козёл помер собственной смертью, а кто то его взял и быстро съел пока он не разложился.
> Эффекта кармы нет.
> Может это хорошо?
> (это шутка конечно)


Это большая разница. Бооолллььшшааая! Так используют в быту и шкуры и кости животных. Гауракишора Даса Бабаджи использовал в качестве чашки череп человека.

----------


## Александр.Б

> В итоге он и помог козла зарезать и сблизился с ней.


Да, похоже на правду((( Но, возможно, что тот буддист был просто притворщиком, или совсем "зелёным", "чайником". Чтобы настоящий буддист убил кого-то, мало накачать его вином. Другое дело, что человек мог потерять бдительность, стать наивным так, что его легко можно обмануть, и при помощи хитрости той женщины, стал орудием убийства.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вот меня еще знаете какой момент одно время интересовал:
вокруг нас много мясоедов и вроде как они живут спокойно, ходят на работу, у них семьи, машины  и прочее, молния в них не ударяет.

Живое существо(джива) находится в теле и связано с ним определенным способом и она чувствует боль через нервные окончания.
И уровень этой боли ограничен. Допустим вы будете себя сильно щипать и будет какой то уровень боли, а дальше уже хоть сильнее щипай, а уровень боли тот же, потому что рецепторы не могут сгенерировать более сильную боль.
 Причем иногда если вдруг боль очень сильная то может произойти просто потеря сознания, т.е. отключается связь со всем телом (если оно ранено)

Вопрос:  больно ли умирать. И что сильнее зубная боль, головная боль или боль во время оставления тела.

 Когда мы стрижем ногти или волосы то вообще никакой боли нет, хотя это часть нашего тела.


Просто, как то спокойно и безнаказанно ходят вокруг нас рыбаки и прочие. Может у них карма отрабатывается ели они в течении допустим 10 часов испытывают сильную головную боль. Это уравновешивают ту боль которую испытали 10 рыб которых он убил.

Это не повод убивать животных конечно, но посмотрите вокруг нас сколько колбасников, боен и прочих, сколько гибнет живых существ и как казалось бы Бог на это всё спокойно смотрит.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ни чего себе! рыба попала в один список с квасом))) Вы как хотите, а я, всяких там раков, молюсков, насекомых не могу причислить ни к растениям ни к напиткам.



Может это Ваша личная проблема - сам Прабхупада не делал особого культа из вегетарианства - он неоднократно подчёркивал, что растения - тоже живые существа и за их убийство с целью потребления человеку также идут реакции - поэтому спасение для нас не в вегетарианстве, а в том, что преданные предлагают продукты гуны благости Господу и тем самым полностью очищаются от последствий греховных реакций...

----------


## Александр.Б

На планете, одновременно, давно и непрерывно идут несколько войн. Терроризм, вообще стал характерен для нашего времени. Ещё онкология. Я слышал, что всё это реакции за неоправданное убийство животных.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вот меня еще знаете какой момент одно время интересовал:
> вокруг нас много мясоедов и вроде как они живут спокойно, ходят на работу, у них семьи, машины  и прочее, молния в них не ударяет.
> 
> Живое существо(джива) находится в теле и связано с ним определенным способом и она чувствует боль через нервные окончания.
> И уровень этой боли ограничен. Допустим вы будете себя сильно щипать и будет какой то уровень боли, а дальше уже хоть сильнее щипай, а уровень боли тот же, потому что рецепторы не могут сгенерировать более сильную боль.
>  Причем иногда если вдруг боль очень сильная то может произойти просто потеря сознания, т.е. отключается связь со всем телом (если оно ранено)
> 
> Вопрос:  больно ли умирать. И что сильнее зубная боль, головная боль или боль во время оставления тела.
> 
> ...


Отработка основной угра-кармы этих граждан - в следующих жизнях...




> Это не повод убивать животных конечно, но посмотрите вокруг нас сколько колбасников, боен и прочих, сколько гибнет живых существ и как казалось бы Бог на это всё спокойно смотрит.


Две мировые войны за прошлый век (более 100 млн. чел. в них погибших) - при резко возросшем потреблении мяса - я бы не назвал ситуацию спокойной... и ещё неизвестно, что нас ждёт в ближайшем будущем... карма копится...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И ему за это ничего не будет? А если будет, что будет?


очень много разных условий - много зависит от его религиозности и вообще насколько он часто мясо ест и какое и насколько он к нему привязан... в любом случае можно быть уверенным, что даже если он не пойдёт на адские планеты или не родится животным, то останется в материальном мире, в отличие от чистых преданных Господа...

----------


## Александр.Б

> Может это Ваша личная проблема - сам Прабхупада не делал особого культа из вегетарианства - он неоднократно подчёркивал, что растения - тоже живые существа и за их убийство с целью потребления человеку также идут реакции - поэтому спасение для нас не в вегетарианстве, а в том, что преданные предлагают продукты гуны благости Господу и тем самым полностью очищаются от последствий греховных реакций...


Я вам про Фому, а Вы мне про Ерёму. 
Да, растения живые. Но это необходимая жертва, и из-за этого человек должен совершать особые очистительные обряды, ибо не может жить не причиняя вреда, хоть даже совсем немного. Только зачем уравнивать рыбу и квас? И я не отрицал, что спасение не в вегетарианстве, и нигде даже не намекнул, что оно важнее чем бхакти.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я вам про Фому, а Вы мне про Ерёму. 
> Да, растения живые. Но это необходимая жертва, и из-за этого человек должен совершать особые очистительные обряды, ибо не может жить не причиняя вреда, хоть даже совсем немного. Только зачем уравнивать рыбу и квас? И я не отрицал, что спасение не в вегетарианстве, и нигде даже не намекнул, что оно важнее чем бхакти.


и рыба, и квас (в разной конечно степени) - продукты, имеющие отношение к гуне невежества...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как же так? Ведь, по-вашему, мясо предназначено в пищу людям наряду с фруктами и предназначено Самим Богом! Если предназначено Самим Богом, почему люди получают греховные реакции? Поэтому, разве не правильнее будет сказать, что мясо не предназначено?


То, что мясо предназначено человеку - сказано в Шримад Бхагаватам. Но там же сказано, что за употребление мяса будут реакции, страдания. Люди, употребляющие мясо, получают греховные реакции, так как им дается возможность исполнять свои желания и при этом их предупреждают о последствиях. 

Например, Минздрав предупреждает, что курение вредит здоровью. И, тем не менее, сигареты продаются на каждом углу.

А вот за употребление фруктов греховных реакций не будет.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Обратимся к шастрам, к Ману-самхите, главе 5.

30. Тот, кто поедает дозволенные живые существа даже ежедневно, нс совершит греха, так как творец создал и дозволенные для еды живые существа и тех, кто их поедает. 
31. Употребление в пищу мяса должно иметь место только при жертвоприношении – это считается божественным установлением; поэтому употребление его в других случаях считается установлением ракшасов». 
32. Кто, почтив богов и предков, ест мясо, купив его, добыв самостоятельно или получив от других, – не совершит греха. 
35. Но тот человек, который, будучи надлежаще приглашен для участия в обряде, не ест мясо, после смерти является животным в течение двадцати одного существования. 

Итак, правильное употребление мяса, даже ежедневное, грехом не является и греховных реакций не создаёт. Наоборот, серьёзные греховные реакции ожидают человека в случае отказа от поедания жертвенного мяса. Это касается всех, в том числе брахманов.

Почему же Шрила Прабхупада в одном месте говорит о мясе как о разрешённой пище (ШБ 6.4.9), а в другом месте не включает его в список пищи, предназначенной для людей (БГ 9.26)? Дело в том, что есть разрешалось только жертвенное мясо, а, если я правильно понимаю, животные приносились в жертву полубогам, чаще всего - богине Кали, но не в жертву Вишну или Кришне. Ритуалы с принесением в жертву животных - это ритуалы поклонения полубогам.
Поэтому Прабхупада с полным основанием говорит, что мясо Кришне нельзя предлагать, и что Кришна Сам в стихе 9.26 это подтверждает. "Предназначенное в пищу Господом" имеет разный контекст в ШБ 6.4.9 и БГ 9.26.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Шримад Бхагаватам, 5.26.25

Тот, кто гордится своим высоким положением в обществе и приносит в жертву животных только ради того, чтобы поддержать свой престиж, после смерти попадает в ад Вишасана. Там слуги Ямараджи подвергают грешника изощренным, мучительным пыткам и в конце концов убивают его.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (6.41) Кришна говорит: шучинам шриматам гехе йога-бхрашто 'бхиджайате — «Тот, кто занимался бхакти-йогой, в следующей жизни появится на свет в уважаемой семье брахмана или богатого и знатного человека». Каждый, кто родился в такой семье, должен воспользоваться этим, чтобы достичь совершенства в бхакти-йоге. Однако, как это нередко случается, из-за дурного общения такие люди забывают, что высокое положение в обществе было даровано им по милости Верховной Личности Бога. Злоупотребляя этим положением, они совершают разного рода сомнительные ягьи вроде кали-пуджи или дурга-пуджи, в ходе которых приносят в жертву несчастных животных. Таким грешникам определено наказание, описанное в этом стихе. Особого внимания здесь заслуживает слово дамбха-йаджнешу. Тот, кто совершает ягью, отступая от предписаний Вед, и под видом жертвоприношения просто убивает животных, после смерти непременно будет наказан. В Калькутте есть много скотобоен, которые продают мясо животных, якобы принесенных в жертву богине Кали. На самом деле шастры разрешают приносить в жертву богине Кали лишь небольших животных, в частности козлов, и не чаще чем раз в месяц. Нигде не говорится, что можно содержать бойни и под видом религиозных обрядов ежедневно убивать ни в чем не повинный скот. Тех, кто так поступает, ждет наказание, описанное в этом стихе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Поэтому Прабхупада с полным основанием говорит, что мясо Кришне нельзя предлагать, и что Кришна Сам в стихе 9.26 это подтверждает. "Предназначенное в пищу Господом" имеет разный контекст в ШБ 6.4.9 и БГ 9.26.


Да, согласен. Теперь все понятно и логично.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Следует заметить, что Чарвака Муни советует людям выпрашивать, одалживать или красть деньги, чтобы они могли наслаждаться жизнью, питаясь топленым маслом, ги (ринам критва гхритам пибет). Даже величайший атеист Индии советует есть ги, а не мясо. Никто в прежние времена не мог подумать, что человек станет питаться мясом, подобно тигру или собаке, но люди настолько опустились, что уподобились животным, и потому созданную ими цивилизацию никак не назовешь человеческой.
ЧЧ, ади, 7.119, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

Людям нет необходимости питаться мясом животных, так как природа дает им вдоволь зерна, овощей, фруктов и молока. Эта простая пища, согласно «Бхагавад-гите», является пищей в гуне благости, тогда как мясо -  это пища в гуне невежества. Те, кто ест мясо, пьет спиртное, курит или ест пищу, не предложенную Кришне, будут страдать за свои грехи, так как вся их пища является нечистой.
БГ, 6.16, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

Те, кто убивает несчастных животных, также находятся в гуне невежества. Такие люди не знают, что в следующей жизни их жертва получит тело, которое даст ей возможность убить их. Таков закон природы. В человеческом обществе убийцу приговаривают к смертной казни. Таковы законы государства. Пребывая в невежестве, люди не подозревают о том, что живут во вселенском государстве, которым управляет Верховный Господь, и Он не позволит безнаказанно убить даже муравья. Преступника ожидает неминуемая расплата. Поэтому тот, кто умерщвляет животных ради того, чтобы доставить наслаждение собственному языку, - самый невежественный из невежд. Человеку нет нужды убивать животных, поскольку Бог дал ему множество чудесных продуктов. Те, кто, несмотря на это, питаются мясом, очевидно, находятся в гуне невежества, и их будущее темно.
БГ 14.16, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ману-самхита, 5
56. Нет греха в употреблении мяса, спиртных напитков и в плотских удовольствиях – таков образ жизни живых существ; но воздержание от всего этого приносит большую награду. 

Ясно, что человек в гуне благости будет воздерживаться от мяса, спиртных напитков и плотских удовольствий, тем не менее, это само по себе не является грехом.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

.... Само понимание греха имеет широчайший диапазон... Начиная  с конкретно грубых греховных действий(например, насилие, убийство или воровство), и заканчивая первородным грехом по отношению к Кришне, согласно которому, всё, не имеющее отношения к Кришне, является греховным... 
...Материальное сознание - тяжкий грех для дживы...
....С этой точки зрения существует только чистое преданное служение, всё остальное уже имеет различной степени греховное осквернение...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху даровал освобождение двум падшим братьям Джагаю и Мадхаю, однако ныне мир полон таких джагаев и мадхаев, или, иными словами, распутников, мясоедов, шулеров, воров и других негодяев, которые постоянно беспокоят общество. Поступки таких людей стали нормой жизни. Уже не считается чем-то предосудительным употреблять алкоголь, гоняться за женщинами, есть мясо, воровать или мошенничать, поскольку эти пороки успели прижиться среди людей. Однако едва ли можно рассчитывать, что подобная греховная деятельность поможет освобождению человечества из объятий майи. Скорее наоборот, она лишь еще больше поработит людей, запутав их в последствиях нарушения ими неумолимых законов материальной природы (пракритех крийаманани гунаих кармани сарвшах).
ЧЧ, ади, 8.20, комм.

----------


## Артур

> Почему же Шрила Прабхупада в одном месте говорит о мясе как о разрешённой пище (ШБ 6.4.9), а в другом месте не включает его в список пищи, предназначенной для людей (БГ 9.26)


А в чём Вы видите здесь противоречие?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Те, кто убивает несчастных животных, также находятся в гуне невежества. Такие люди не знают, *что в следующей жизни их жертва получит тело, которое даст ей возможность убить их.* Таков закон природы. 
> БГ 14.16, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады


Значит ли это, что если человек всю жизнь питается мясом животных, то он будет столько раз убит своими жертвами в следующих жизнях, сколько животных он съел? Т.е. число таких рождений будет равно числу убитых животных?

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Значит ли это, что если человек всю жизнь питается мясом животных, то он будет столько раз убит своими жертвами в следующих жизнях, сколько животных он съел? Т.е. число таких рождений будет равно числу убитых животных?


Сложный вопрос. Лично для меня - непосильный. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху говорил, что законы кармы слишком сложны.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Следовать принципу ахимсы - значит не мешать ни одному живому существу в его развитии. Никто не должен думать, что, поскольку духовную искру нельзя убить, даже если убить тело, то это дает нам право убивать животных и наслаждаться их плотью. Сейчас люди пристрастились есть мясо животных, несмотря на то что у них вполне достаточно зерна, фруктов и молока. У людей нет никакой необходимости убивать животных. Это касается каждого. Если нет другого выхода, то человеку дозволяется убить животное, но совершив обряд жертвоприношения. В любом случае, когда пищи вдоволь, люди, желающие достичь духовного совершенства, ни в коем случае не должны совершать насилие над животными. Истинная ахимса обязывает человека не препятствовать эволюции других живых существ. Животные также поднимаются по эволюционной лестнице, переходя из одной формы животной жизни в другую, и, убивая животное, мы мешаем его развитию. Если животное находилось в своем теле какое-то количество дней или лет, но затем было убито, ему придется снова получить то же самое тело, чтобы закончить положенный срок пребывания в нем и лишь затем перейти в другую форму жизни. Поэтому мы не должны мешать развитию животных только ради удовлетворения прихотей собственного языка. Это называется ахимсой.
БГ, 16.1-3, комм

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А в чём Вы видите здесь противоречие?


Нет противоречия.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Значит ли это, что если человек всю жизнь питается мясом животных, то он будет столько раз убит своими жертвами в следующих жизнях, сколько животных он съел? Т.е. число таких рождений будет равно числу убитых животных?


Айравата прабху в семинаре "Философия религий" сказал, что за каждую раздавленную случайно букашку придётся родиться букашкой. Так-то.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Значит ли это, что если человек всю жизнь питается мясом животных, то он будет столько раз убит своими жертвами в следующих жизнях, сколько животных он съел? Т.е. число таких рождений будет равно числу убитых животных?


Получается, что если человек ест жертвенное мясо, которое было получено с авторитетной ягьи, тогда он греховных реакций не несёт... но сейчас где такие ягьи проводится - Прабхупада говорил, что сейчас ягьи даже при принесении животных Кали - фарс и люди при их проведении понесут наказание... что уж говорить о покупке мяса в магазинах - так что всех этих друзей ждут очень серьёзные реакции...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Айравата прабху в семинаре "Философия религий" сказал, что за каждую раздавленную случайно букашку придётся родиться букашкой. Так-то.


это где он такое прочитал? интересно...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Какой такой? Картошку любит?
> 
> Чёрная соль тоже воняет. Кстати, тем же, чем яйца. Или для нормальных людей она не воняет?


почему же навоз это антисептик он же воняет? :smilies: 
хочу всё знать! :stena:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> это где он такое прочитал? интересно...


это видимо от джаянистов! :swoon: 
срочно надо покупть мётлы от букашек! :vedma:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Правильно, сало растет в свиньях, значит растение. Кто скажет, что сало - это животное, пусть первый бросит в меня камень.


кстати видел батончик сало в шоколаде! :blink:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> это где он такое прочитал? интересно...


Вот дословно (Джайнизм - Ришабхадев - Архат). 
21:57
Потому что материальный мир построен таким образом, что те, кто попадают сюда - чтобы они здесь застряли. Когда мы дышим, мы убиваем столько много живых существ, и мы должны находиться здесь, чтобы отработать свою карму.
Карма работает таким образом, что если мы убиваем этих живых существ, то в будущем мы родимся этими маленькими микробами и будем убиты точно таким же образом. Итак, когда-то придёт такое время, что мы также будем рождены микробами, и потом кто-то нас убъёт, и так мы избавимся от своей кармы, и это очень долгий процесс. Итак, материальный мир построен таким образом, что когда мы однажды заходим сюда, потом очень трудно выбраться отсюда.
24:30
Вы хотите сказать, почему мы ответственны за те вещи, которые не находятся под нашим контролем? Таков закон материальной природы. В человеческом теле мы уже ответственны за всю свою деятельность. Даже если это не зависит от вас, всё равно вы зависите от этого, всё равно вы ответственны за всё это. И Кришна показывает путь, каким образом нам избавиться от этого. Если мы занимаемся деятельностью акарма, то даже дыша, мы не создаём кармы. Итак, идея такова, что мы должны дышать для Кришны. Если мы дышим для Кришны, то все эти мёртвые микробы не будут нас касаться, мы не будем получать реакции за убийство этих микробов.






> почему же навоз это антисептик он же воняет?
> хочу всё знать!


Антисептик может быть вонючим. Теперь знаете.

----------


## Артур

Человек по возможности должен отказываться от рыбы, мяса и яиц. Но если он становится зомби, то лучше не заморачиваться.

----------


## Артур

На самом деле - это несчастье что человек употребляет рыбу, мясо, яйца. курит... и т. п.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Антисептик может быть вонючим. Теперь знаете.


Ничего не знаю! О мудрейший!  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ничего не знаю! О мудрейший!


Обращайтесь!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Обращайтесь!


Я не понимаю ваших ответов учитель! :dandavat: 
Своей мистической силой озарите моё сердце! :swoon:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Я не понимаю ваших ответов учитель!
> Своей мистической силой озарите моё сердце!


Вам надо работать над собой.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вам надо работать над собой.


Без вашей милости никак!  :stena:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Без вашей милости никак!


Трудно с вами, но моя милость неистощима.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Трудно с вами, но моя милость неистощима.


Большое спасибо! Ваша милость не имеет границ! :smilies:

----------


## Артур

На самом деле если человек обладает достаточным разумом, то быть вегетарианцем - это совсем не сложно.

----------


## baladasa

> Антисептик может быть вонючим. Теперь знаете.


сухой коровий навоз обладает приятным запахом

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> почему же навоз это антисептик он же воняет?
> хочу всё знать!



хлорка вон тоже антисептик - а ещё как воняет...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

интересно, а почему эта тема - в этом разделе? может перенести её - например в раздел о традициях...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> интересно, а почему эта тема - в этом разделе? может перенести её - например в раздел о традициях...


ОК

----------


## Джива

>Рыбу и яйцо можно есть? 
смотря кому

ЗЫ: Грибы можно есть все! но некоторые - только один раз

----------


## Милана

*Яичный желток приравняли… к сигарете*

http://xeon.co.ua/yaichnyiy-zheltok-...li-k-sigarete/

Ученые в лице доктора Дэвида Спенса из Университета Западного Онтарио приравняли яичный желток к курению с точки зрения развития болезней сердца, пишет The Daily Mail.
Спенс доказал, что яйца приводят к атеросклерозу (артерии отвердевают за счет отложений холестерина на внутренних стенках). По его подсчету, яичный желток на две трети столь же вреден, как и курение.
Ультразвуковое исследование 1231 человека (средний возраст 61,5 год) выявило явную связь между рационом и риском инсульта, инфаркта, так как разрыв холестериновой бляшки является одной из самых частых причин возникновения проблем с сердцем и сосудами. Так, площадь покрытия бляшками сонной артерии увеличивалась после 40 лет. Это нормально. Но аномальное расширение зоны поражения наблюдалось, если человек курил или ел яичные желтки.
Потребление минимум трех желтков в неделю значительно расширяло зону поражения. Поэтому доктор Спенс не считает яйца полезным продуктом, ведь желтки ускоряют процесс отложения холестериновых бляшек. Притом, данный эффект не зависит от пола человека, показателей холестерина, давления, веса, наличия диабета.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Мне этот же вопрос задала одна матаджи с моей бхакти-врикши. Я ей сказала, что спрошу у авторитетной личности, благо у нас в Томске хотя бы один человек является авторитетным вообще для всех :dandavat:  :pandit:  Так вот, я получила следующий ответ. Да, по ведам рыба действительно приравнивается к растениям, и карма за ее поедание минимальна. Но вайшнавы вкушают только прасад, а рыба и яйца это плоть, а значит - осквернение, и находятся в глубокой тамагуне. Кришна не принимает ни рыбу, ни яйца. В принципе, все это уже здесь было озвучено :good:  Матаджи, получив такой ответ, была удовлетворена полностью.

----------

